# Fotos de Lima/Solo fotos de Buena Resolucion



## kalumlima (Apr 19, 2009)

Hola a todos, he visto que ponen muchas fotos de Lima pero no todas tienen buena resolución y las que si tienen buena calidad están un poco dispersas.

Me he tomado el trabajo de reunirlas, es un poco de todos los foristas.

A ver si aportamos aquí mas y/o nuevas con buena calidad paa poder utilizarlas como corresponde.

Aqui les va lo que yo he recopilado.


----------



## kalumlima (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## kalumlima (Apr 19, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

















[/QUOTE]





















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































[/QUOTE]







UNIVERSIDAD



SECTORES EMPRESARIALES/FINANCIEROS











DISTRITOS URBANOS


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Curiosamente hay varias fotos con crops: entre ellas algunas mias y los cortes en varios casos pasan por donde esta la firma del autor de la imagen. 

Ejemplo:










=



















=



















=










Pueden usar mis fotos, pero no les borren la firma ni mucho menos, en el colmo de la desfachatez, las corten descaradamente.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué falta de respeto. Evidentemente eso es plagio.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Hay una mía con la firma a la mitad :crazy:

A mí me encanta que usen mis fotos, pero por favor no las recorten.


----------



## kalumlima (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry que suceptibles con lo de las firmas, no hay problema no las cortare, si se cortan algunas fotos es por que toman secciones con combis, personas, panfletos municipales, poco esteticos, etc y el objeto era centrarse en la infraestructura. Lamentablmente las firmas estan en las esquinas que son las primeras en desaperecer. Lo que puedo hacer es poner los creditos ... aunque para determinar de quien es quien. De igual forma hay fotos que no tienen creditos .... es un espacio para conversar de esto no para que se enojen .... para tener mas orden y que la utilizacion de las fotos sea la mas adecuada especialmente en su calidad.

PD: No intento plagiar nada .... pff


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Excelente thread, y no te hagas bolas Kalumlima, se entiende que no intentabas plagiar nada por que no las pones como tuyas, por lo menos yo no leí nada así, deberías poner cortesía de tal o tal forista, es todo...bueno solo por formalidad por que creo que es clarísmo que tu intención no es plagiar. Te felicito por la idea, esta muy buena, no hay nada mejor que ver fotos de Lima con buena resolución.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Hay como 3 mias  pero no les pongo firma a mi nome importa. Pero comprendo la molestía de los demas.Y sí pues, deberías agregar lo de cortesía para que no se generen malos entendidos.

El thread esta interesante hay unas cuantas que no había visto antes.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Sí bueno es que en Lima es demasiado difícil tomar fotos sin que aparezcan detalles que nos recuerden que... es Lima. Felizmente mi técnica ha mejorado un montón desde entonces  pero ya no tengo tiempo para salir a tomar fotos


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

q buena recopilación, me encanta, muy buen trabajo!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

IDK'klabe said:


> Excelente thread, y no te hagas bolas Kalumlima, se entiende que no intentabas plagiar nada por que no las pones como tuyas, por lo menos yo no leí nada así, deberías poner cortesía de tal o tal forista, es todo...bueno solo por formalidad por que creo que es clarísmo que tu intención no es plagiar. Te felicito por la idea, esta muy buena, no hay nada mejor que ver fotos de Lima con buena resolución.


no se por que tanta palta... je je es claro que es una recopilacion...

yo vi mas de 10 mias je je lo cual quiere decir que estan de moda je je XD... en fin cada quien tiene derecho a reclamar por sus fotos yo no lo hago ni nombre les pongo... por que no tengo tiempo ... 

Y por cierto me parece que el thread esta mas bien para el foro sudamericano ua que es un bonito collage de fotos de LIMA...
ta chevere pero muchas fotos...

y respecto al tamaño o cantidad es discutible yo siempre he detestado ver fotos en formato pequeño para ampliar en otra ventana de navegador y siempre he preferido el numero 12 antes que el de 5 posts ... pero eso es a eleccion de cada uno me parece


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

kalumlima said:


> Sorry que suceptibles con lo de las firmas, no hay problema no las cortare, si se cortan algunas fotos es por que toman secciones con combis, personas, panfletos municipales, poco esteticos, etc y el objeto era centrarse en la infraestructura. Lamentablmente las firmas estan en las esquinas que son las primeras en desaperecer. Lo que puedo hacer es poner los creditos ... aunque para determinar de quien es quien. De igual forma hay fotos que no tienen creditos .... es un espacio para conversar de esto no para que se enojen .... para tener mas orden y que la utilizacion de las fotos sea la mas adecuada especialmente en su calidad.
> 
> PD: No intento plagiar nada .... pff


No es suceptibilidad, es sencillamente algo que no se debe hacer. Uno nunca debe recortar las firmas que aparecen en una foto que ademas por medio del Flickr esta protegida por derechos de autor sin ninguna licencia de "creative commons".
Por otro lado, no creo que te atribuyas las fotos, pero el copyright prohibe el hecho que alguien modifique la foto, sobre todo el sello que señala la autoria de la misma, esto, habiendolo hecho en un foro publico, expones el materiales a que otras personas lo usen y difundan de esa manera hasta con fines lucrativos, ya me ha pasado antes.
Las fotos las dejo aqui, para que cualquiera las pueda usar, pero no me gusta que las recorten ni que les borren la firma, es el minimo de respeto que impera entre foristas y es algo que va a ser comun en tu vida incluso en la universidad y tu vida comun: Cada material que uses deberas reconocer su derecho de autor, incluyendo esta instancia virtual, donde no pido que me menciones en el thread, pero si que no modifiques mis fotos, ni que le recortes la firma, cosa que has hecho probablemente porque considerabas que "bajaba la calidad", ya que no me explico porque la borraste en la foto de la torre catedralicia con el balcon o la del palacio arzobispal si no habia nada abajo.
Respeto.
De eso se trata, mas alla de que esto sea una instancia virtual, eso es lo basico en cualquier agrupacion humana, asi que te pido, como autor y dueño de esas imagenes, que por fa, las retires de este thread, ya que no son wow! y hay muchos otros foristas que son excelentes fotografos.
Saludos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Señores

No es por complicarse la vida ni nada por el estilo. A unos no les molesta y a otros si.

Evitemos los juicios hacia opiniones contrarias porque eso es una tremenda falta de respeto.

En todo caso este thread rompe directamente una norma del foro



> *14 -* No se permitirá publicar fotos cuya autoría corresponda a otro forista, sin su consentimiento. Asimismo se prohibe reproducir un thread ya publicado por un forista, sin su debido consentimiento, aunque las fotos no sean de su autoría.


Por lo tanto deberá quitar las fotos de los foristas que lo hayan solicitado. Y aquellos que lo quieran solicitar lo deberán hacer vía pm.

El creador del thread deberá rectificar las fotos que han sido editadas y colocar el nombre de su autor. Es lo mínimo en base al respeto que debe primar en este foro.

Por otro lado no se permite en este foro la crítica directa hacia las fotos o informaciòn posteada. Todos nos tomamos el tiempo necesario para tomar fotos, sean esta de buena, mediana o baja calidad... es algo que merece la total consideraciòn. Nadie paga por colgar las fotos y menos aún hay una norma que diga que deben tener una u otra cantidad de resoluciòn.

Esos comentarios deberán editarse y hacerse las correcciones del caso para mantener el thread

Gracias


----------



## kalumlima (Apr 19, 2009)

Por eso esta plagado este site con fotos de lima lleno de perros cruzando en la toma, panfletos y combis ... por que no son capacez de ver mas alla de sus egos .... quienes les molesta que sus fotos esten en esta compilacion por estar recortadas o por el hecho que sea ... soliciten que se saque la foto ... (identifiquen cual y listo) ... solo una lastima ... esas fotos no te van a llevar a ningun lado ... salvo "reconocimiento" en un foro .... lastima como dije ... el hilo espero siga y con contribuciones mias que pronto pondre y de las cuales pueden usar como quieran ... por que al final lo que me interesa es que se vea a Lima ... como debe de verse .... BIEN .


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

kalumlima said:


> Por eso esta plagado este site con fotos de lima lleno de perros cruzando en la toma, panfletos y combis ... por que no son capacez de ver mas alla de sus egos .... quienes les molesta que sus fotos esten en esta compilacion por estar recortadas o por el hecho que sea ... soliciten que se saque la foto ... (identifiquen cual y listo) ... solo una lastima ... esas fotos no te van a llevar a ningun lado ... salvo "reconocimiento" en un foro .... lastima como dije ... el hilo espero siga y con contribuciones mias que pronto pondre y de las cuales pueden usar como quieran ... por que al final lo que me interesa es que se vea a Lima ... como debe de verse .... BIEN .


Bueno, mis fotos tambien las vendo y he ganado concursos... obviamente no comparto tus nociones de fotografia, pero las respeto, mas, eso es otro tema, hay foristas que son excelentes fotografos aqui que han expresado que puedes usar las suyas, por mi parte, pido que retires las mias.

Te indicare cuales son:

Todo, absolutamente todo tu post #2

Estas:





































Aclaro que no me molesta que usen mis fotos, pero si que las editen sin permiso y que borren la firma.

Saludos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

kalumlima said:


> Por eso esta plagado este site con fotos de lima lleno de perros cruzando en la toma, panfletos y combis ... por que no son capacez de ver mas alla de sus egos .... quienes les molesta que sus fotos esten en esta compilacion por estar recortadas o por el hecho que sea ... soliciten que se saque la foto ... (identifiquen cual y listo) ... solo una lastima ... esas fotos no te van a llevar a ningun lado ... salvo "reconocimiento" en un foro .... lastima como dije ... el hilo espero siga y con contribuciones mias que pronto pondre y de las cuales pueden usar como quieran ... por que al final lo que me interesa es que se vea a Lima ... como debe de verse .... BIEN .


Si quieres contribuir con el foro, te aconsejo que saques tu cámara y tomes tus propias fotos. Es fácil criticar, no? Decir que las fotos son de mala calidad o que no son aceptables porque muestran combis o perros callejeros. 

Así empezamos mal, pues estás ofendiendo a los foristas que por lo menos se han tomado el tiempo de recorrer la ciudad para tomar fotos, algo que hasta ahora no veo que tú hayas hecho. 

Un poco menos de soberbia no estaría mal.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

kalumlima said:


> Por eso esta plagado este site con fotos de lima lleno de perros cruzando en la toma, panfletos y combis ... por que no son capacez de ver mas alla de sus egos .... quienes les molesta que sus fotos esten en esta compilacion por estar recortadas o por el hecho que sea ... soliciten que se saque la foto ... (identifiquen cual y listo) ... solo una lastima ... esas fotos no te van a llevar a ningun lado ... salvo "reconocimiento" en un foro .... lastima como dije ... el hilo espero siga y con contribuciones mias que pronto pondre y de las cuales pueden usar como quieran ... por que al final lo que me interesa es que se vea a Lima ... como debe de verse .... BIEN .


Lima como es y como de verdad la vemos y la sentimos. Esto no es un foro de élite fotográfica, es un foro donde todos los foristas le ponemos corazón a tomar fotos y compartir entre nosotros el amor que sentimos hacia nuestra ciudad o país.

Unos tienen su cámara en el teléfono celular, otros como yo una cámara común y otros cámaras que da pura envidia sana verlas.... pero todos, absolutamente todos, tomamos fotos con el simple y puro deseo de mostrar nuestra ciudad tal como es.

No te interesa respetar las normas de este foro, que se hicieron justamente para que prime el respeto y sobre todo se libre de juzgamientos innecesarios a todos aquellos que se toman el tiempo de salir a tomar fotos, de revisar notas para ponerlas acá y luego discutirlas, de hacer de un tema un debate largo o una propuesta para mejorar el paìs..... 

Por eso, eres grosero, falto de tacto y sobre todo un juzgador sin derechos, porque este foro es libre, pero se reserva el derecho de tener sus normas y de hacerlas cumplir.

Si has entrado con el deseo de mejorar cosas que crees deben cambiar, excelente, todos podemos escuchar para mejorar. Si vienes a decirnos que lo que hacemos está mal y que tomarle una foto a un perro peruano o a una calle moderna pero atravesada por una combi nos vuelve retrógrados, permite que te recordemos, que eso es el diario vivir de nuestra ciudad. Por lo tanto, no tapemos el sol con un dedo. Lima tiene todo eso y mucho mas, y aún así... todos nosotros la seguimos mostrando sin verguenza tal como es.

Normas son normas.


----------

